# Kenny's Multiple Tank Syndrome



## EnderUK (28 Mar 2015)

Well with the new carpets and wall painting I had to strip down my tanks. The 125 and nano are back up along with another extra 40x40x40 cube. Three tanks count as MTS right? Just to keep everything in one place I'll be logging it all now in this thread.

*Roma 125L*
Lighting 2 x T5HE 14W
CO2 – 2 bps
Fertilization: Estimated Index Method.

Fauna
2 Trichopodus leerii (female)
7 Melanotaenia praecox
9 Puntius pentazona
3 otocinclus
10ish Caridina multidentata

Flora
Anubias nana?
Anubias barteri

Bucephalandra-
Alamanda
Theia narrow blue
Brownie ghost upper stream
Brownie fire bird
Supermini catherinae

Sagittaria subulata
Lilaeopsis Mauritana?
cryptocoryne pigmea
Echinodorus red flamed
cryptocoryne balansae

Fontinalis antiperytica var. Gigantea
Fontinalis hypnoides
Vesicularia dubyana? 

*Aqua Start 28L*
Lighting PL-11W
CO2 – none
Fertilization: EI daily low light.

Fauna
3 _Tylomelania spp.
2 _Neritina natalensis sp
_? Melanoides tuberculate
? Neocaridina Heteropoda
? _Bee Shrimp (mixed)

Flora
Anubias nana bonsai
Anubias nana
Anubias barteri v nana Petite
Microsorium pteropus
Vesicularia ferriei (Weeping)
Taxiphyllum barbieri (java)
Vesicularia dubyana (Christmas)

*Aqua One 40x40x40 (60L)*
Lighting T5-8w 4 hours
            2x 7w GU10 LED 12 hours
CO2 – none
Fertilization: EI daily low light.

Fauna
1 Danio margaritatus
4 Danio erythromicron
? Melanoides tuberculate
7 Poecilia wingei
2 Poecilia Sphenops

Flora
Sagittaria subulata
cryptocoryne pigmea
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'
Limnophila sessiliflora
Jungermannia Pseudocyclop

Spathiphyllum quarto?
Limnobium laevigatum
Salvinia natans
Lemna minor
Pista stratiotes




 



 



 



 



 
Baby rabbit snail climbing the bottom right centre of the rock.



 



 



 



 



 



 


 
recovering from an fungal eye infection.


----------



## Ghosty (28 Mar 2015)

Your linings not straight  sorry the decorated in my is a harsh man lol

Could given you a quote, you scape my tank I paint your walls win win lmao

My gf looked at the Aqua cubes in our lfs they come with a led light, do you know if it's up to the task?
Lovely tanks byw


----------



## Ghosty (28 Mar 2015)

Bump my bad I didn't see the wire leading up to the light, 
 XD


----------



## EnderUK (28 Mar 2015)

Yeah better way would have been to knock a hole through the fake wall and try feed the wire through or get a sparky to hook it up to the light ring. Didn't fancy my plastering skills though. As for lighting I'm not convinced that LED is the way to go for me. I can do the same for less with T5s with what I think is more control. The light unit can have 1, 2 or 3 lights on and I'm swapping out the standard 65k and blue light tubes for a lower kelvin tubes. 

The Qube cost me 40 quid, the hood was 20 quid and the filter was 10 quid. Table is the chunk side table from argos 40 quid and modified with some shelving brackets. I was a bit concerned when I got it home to find it was hallow "wood" but a quick test made sure it was sturdy enough to hold the 60-70kg of the tank. I put my fat 85kg bum right into the middle of it and very very slowly lifted my legs off the ground.

I can't take the credit for the cube stone layout, that was the lass choice with us picking a load of stones from medieval quarry outside my house. I like the chaos of the nano and main tanks myself. Plants in all three tanks have suffered greatly in their 3 weeks of slumber but I'm sure most of them will bounce back.

I still have to go around with touch up paint were the carpet fitter scratched all the boards with his chisel. On to the kitchen, bathroom and finally the bedroom so I might give you a shout for the work haha.


----------



## Ghosty (28 Mar 2015)

Na you could use a hole punch to feed the wire through, it would look less busy as far as wires go 

Don't get me started on wood work, I moved I to a new flat a year ago, had to re plaster everything, last job was removing the old gloss from skirts, my mate leant me a blow torch started stripping the gloss, wondered why I had a mad headache, my mate comes round tells me the old council properties used lead based gloss, I was so mad, my daughter was in the house asleep, crazy

I still haven't finished my own decorating yet, tbh Asoon as my tank has all its equipment needs, I'll get my blahblahblahblah in gear,

Yeah right, " 

i to am a fan of chaos planting, looks more wood to me, I tried scaping im rubbish at it, but then again with a dedicated scape there not much going on, as if I just plant where there's room, it suits my brain more, blame the adhd ,
Pi do have to say I love the shade of yellow in the walnut woodwork though does give a nice warm feeling


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2015)

Hi Ender, Great set ups there  Looking forward to following


----------



## EnderUK (25 Apr 2015)

Got a few more plants in tanks and first attempt at some of the more difficult plants. Hygrophila difformis, Hydrocotyle sp japan, Heteranthera zosterifolia and Alternanthera reineckii. Also moved stuff around, great not having dirted tanks . Suffering some minor algae issues mainly on the large Anubias at the back of the main tank and a tiny bit of string algae in the shrimp tank but nothing really major. Need to do something with the dwarf sag as it's getting a bit out of control.


----------



## EnderUK (29 Apr 2015)

Went to Calder Aquatics to see what they had, very impressed with the store both fish and plant stock all looked very healthy and they had numerous display tanks. Walked away with 10 CPD to join the cube party. Also started liquid carbon dosing the cube (don't know why I didn't to begin with) dosage is as follows...
1.25ml of carbon daily.
Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday 1/16 KNO3 + 1/32 PO4.
Monday, Wednesday, 1/16 Equalibrium.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Apr 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Went to Calder Aquatics to see what they had, very impressed with the store both fish and plant stock all looked very healthy and they had numerous display tanks. Walked away with 10 CPD to join the cube party. Also started liquid carbon dosing the cube (don't know why I didn't to begin with) dosage is as follows...
> 1.25ml of carbon daily.
> Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday 1/16 KNO3 + 1/32 PO4.
> Monday, Wednesday, 1/16 Equalibrium.


probably my favourite lfs. Its been a while. I might take the kids this weekend but need the check when its open.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Apr 2015)

EnderUK said:


>



Do I understand correctly: you have fittonia sp. in the plantlet with roots fully submerged? What substrate do you have in there?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Apr 2015)

Very nice tanks! Esp. love the gang of barbs


----------



## EnderUK (30 Apr 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Do I understand correctly: you have fittonia sp. in the plantlet with roots fully submerged? What substrate do you have in there?


 
Roots go from full submerged to partially submerged as the water level drops about an 1"-2" due to evaporation, plants seem to be doing well though the fittonia is a slow grower, the peace lilly is constantly flowering and both are putting roots into the water. 'Substrate' is simply black filter sponge sandwiched in layers in the baskets with X slits cut into it them so I could shove the plants into the sponge. I was orignally going to use some pebbles but the weight was to much for the suckers. I've changed the suckers to st.st S hooks so when the plants get bigger the weight isn't an issue.



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very nice tanks! Esp. love the gang of barbs


Very fun to watch especially since I upped the number from 6 to 9 a few months back. They enjoying having their playful squabbles, digging around the sand and just hanging togeather in groups under some shade. If I didn't have the rainbows I would of gotten more barbs.


----------



## EnderUK (23 Jan 2016)

Terrible at updating......

So got myself an opti-white 35x35x35 cube from ebay. Picked it up from argos got it out the very good packaging and my heart sank....






The ebay seller was very good though and gave me my money back. I got the qubie40 as an upgrade for the 28L goldfish death trap.









The anubias and the bucephalandraare all tide down  with rubber bands. Had very few shrimp deaths due to the stress of the quick move but the majority are staying strong and plenty of good looking pups crawling about.









The 40x40x40 cube is going strong with some nice honey gouarmi additions and a batch of pygmy cories that hide as much as the emerald rasbora.

that 











The 125 is in a bit of a state currently had a few issues. Had to cut the CO2 as a few of my rainbows have some sort of gill disease, lost 2 of 3 that have shown symptoms the last big female is holding on for now but still gasping constanly, been going on a month without any improvement. 4 hours light with 1 bps co2 plant growth is very slow but plenty of algae growth.


----------



## john dory (23 Jan 2016)

Nice tanks there ender.
Sorry to here about the rainbows.
Columnaris?


----------



## EnderUK (24 Jan 2016)

john dory said:


> Nice tanks there ender.
> Columnaris?



No this is also causing drospy, you can see her on the bottom left with the swollen abdominal. Tried some baths (internal bacteria) for the affected fish but didn't seem to work.


----------



## EnderUK (24 Jan 2016)

double post


----------



## john dory (24 Jan 2016)

Ah right


----------



## flygja (24 Jan 2016)

Hey Kenny, nice tanks! Just curious but have you considered going without CO2? You plants seem like they will do without. I'm asking because I'm wondering if I should also go non-CO2 with similar plants.


----------



## EnderUK (24 Jan 2016)

flygja said:


> Hey Kenny, nice tanks! Just curious but have you considered going without CO2? You plants seem like they will do without. I'm asking because I'm wondering if I should also go non-CO2 with similar plants.


The two small tanks are both low tech with the current scape of the 60L going for about 6 months. The mc in the shrimp tank is very very slow growing but I boost the mass using a propergator which is also a bit slow atm due to it being winter .

The main tank goes through a period of being high tech and low tech. I would like to build up the plant mass and the carpet before switching back to low tech. In the past I've removed the power head, thrown in a load of floating plants, swapped the T5HO for T5NO and turned the co2 down over a period of about a month. I then usually get a re-scape bug and switch back to high tech and the circle continues


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





EnderUK said:


> No this is also causing drospy, you can see her on the bottom left with the swollen abdominal.


 Might it be a thyroid tumour? I've had Threadfin Rainbows with it.  It is treatable with potassium iodide (KI), because it is caused by an iodine deficiency. 

Because they are Rainbow fish <"Mycobacteriosis"> might be an (unwelcome) option.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (25 Jan 2016)

Unfortunately I'd also suspect the Mycobacteriosis option - have gradually lost my chocolate gouramis to what I came to suspect is most likely Mycobacteriosis
The "dropsy" observed is due to organ failure


----------



## EnderUK (25 Jan 2016)

Came back from work and she was dead  Down to 4. I have lost fish to Mycobacteriosis in that tank in the past, they normally have rapid weight loss so this was different.

Another new issue arised today, checked thd shrimp tank pH last night and it was at 7.1, no change when I got in this evening either. I suspect that the little white vains in Maple rock are leaking calcium into the water. Really didn't think it would be that much of an issue. Going to rescape it with Cholla wood for now and look at getting a piece of drift wood in there as some point.


----------



## Graham Bell (5 Apr 2016)

got my lights on a timer
Monday to Friday 7am to 7 pm
Saturday and Sunday  9am to 9pm, I'm quite surprised, how few hours people have their lights on


----------



## Lindy (6 Apr 2016)

Furan 2 is an antibiotic powder for fish that is effective against gram positive and gram negative bacteria.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderUK (14 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Furan 2 is an antibiotic powder for fish that is effective against gram positive and gram negative bacteria.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I'll grab some. Another female is starting to get a bug eye and thinning


----------

